
Ramsey Theory in the Dining Room - breadbox
http://bit-player.org/2015/ramsey-theory-in-the-dining-room
======
pathsjs
Obligatory quote by Erdos: Suppose aliens invade the earth and threaten to
obliterate it in a year's time unless human beings can find the Ramsey number
for red five and blue five. We could marshal the world's best minds and
fastest computers, and within a year we could probably calculate the value. If
the aliens demanded the Ramsey number for red six and blue six, however, we
would have no choice but to launch a preemptive attack

------
callumprentice
Came here expecting to find a thesis on how being an aggressive bully and chef
had a measurable effect on your restaurant :)

Great article though - was not disappointed.

------
nvader
I'm always delighted to find content like this on Hacker News.

